# HDD to SSD clone



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2017)

So I am trying to clone a 500GB HDD onto a 240GB SSD, only tried with Acronis 2018, but that whines that partition sizes are different can it can't be done. Is there away around this, should I try a different software, do I need to repartition the 500GB? Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

iirc, *segate Discwizard* allows for "proportional partition" transfer.....i think it does it, but its been a couple years. I know its based off of Acronis too iirc, might be worth a shot.


----------



## kajson (Oct 8, 2017)

https://www.paragon-software.com/home/migrate-OS-to-SSD/

I cloned my ssd to a larger ssd, but this piece of software does it all painless, including the right alignment changes from hdd to ssd. Burn the image, boot clone done.  I found this software after extensive research.

I'm assuming you are trying to clone an os drive?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2017)

What's so important you have to clone?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

You can but I wouldn't. Clean install is always better. To do it you have to shrink the Volume


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

*Ease should do it also *

 I've never use this tool though so I can't speak for its quality or capabilities I just found it while searching this topic


----------



## Kursah (Oct 8, 2017)

*Macrium Reflect Free* does an excellent job.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2017)

Setting up new PC's for an old boss, simple things, just wanted them on SSDs cause they rock, and he didn't say no. Clean wipe became the easiest answer.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

Apricorn works excellent. You can verify, and always proportionally go down to a smaller drive.

https://www.apricorn.com/upgrades/ezgig


----------



## Kursah (Oct 9, 2017)

dark2099 said:


> Setting up new PC's for an old boss, simple things, just wanted them on SSDs cause they rock, and he didn't say no. Clean wipe became the easiest answer.



Depending on the deployment, if it is faster and easier to just migrate to a new storage media, I fire up Macrium as linked to before and use a USB3 SATA adapter, which works great for SSD's. Once the migration is done, you shut the PC down, swap in the drive, put it back together and boot. Its nice when it is only 20-30 minutes (or sometimes an hour-ish), and there's no extra software install or config, no profile setups, etc. Most times I'll run a quick SFC or DISM to make sure the OS image is clean and clear, and then ship it off. Works very well in a bench situation where you'd do a bunch at once.

Can't argue with clean installs though, other than depending on the deployment style and post-install methods can take more time. Just really depends on the situation. Glad you got one sorted out for your needs!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2017)

+1 for Macrium (free version is what I used) I went from 2x500GB HDD's in RAID0 to 2x 120GB SSD's in RAID0 and it went perfect quick and easy it only migrates the actual data on the drive so aslong you have less data than 240GB you should be good to go


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Apricorn works excellent. You can verify, and always proportionally go down to a smaller drive.
> 
> https://www.apricorn.com/upgrades/ezgig



I can confirm that this works- just did it yesterday when cloning an SSD to a smaller SSD


----------



## mysery006 (Oct 13, 2017)

In general, there is no way to clone 500 GB hard to 240 GB SSD. But if your data on hard drive is less than 240 GB, you can use AOMEI Backupper. This software allows you to clone large hard drive to smaller SSD. 
hope it works for you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 13, 2017)

i use CloneZilla

works great and is pretty quick


----------



## Gasaraki (Oct 13, 2017)

Kursah said:


> *Macrium Reflect Free* does an excellent job.



I have used Macrum Reflect and it works. Make sure you realign sectors afterwards.


----------

